# momentanes Lieblingslied



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

ob nun WM-oder Lagerfeuer- oder Sommerlied....hier kommen alle Lieder rein,die euch gerade begeistern,on nun Top 20,oder Metal,oder Filmmusik...bei welchem Lied dreht ihr sofort lauter?
meins ist das hier gerade:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQHv-fhHq9Y


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juli 2010)

Hans Zimmer der kann einfach Geile Soundtracks Schreiben... besonders bei Kriegs Filmen/Spiele! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OcxQfCZ_9V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 im Moment mein Favorit!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/56661-lieblingslied/


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Hans Zimmer der kann einfach Geile Soundtracks Schreiben... besonders bei Kriegs Filmen/Spiele!




sehr gut Sam...das ist einer meiner lieblingsfilme....einer der wenigen die ich auch immer weider schauen kann.hab mir die dvd sofort nach dem erscheinen geholt und hab den film zwei mal im kino gesehen...allerdings finde ich das Lied nicht so gut.da war Zimmer beim Gladiator wesentlich besser...ich hab mal ein video hier,das ich von der machart zum film sehr gelungen finde...
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9xu-z34QJnE (geht so richtig ab nach ner Minute...)


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...-lieblingslied/



ach menno


----------



## Dweencore (16. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0epwjWF3Wwo&feature=PlayList&p=810989465170E855&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=29[/youtube]
Das beste Lied was ich je gehört habe !


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Das beste Lied was ich je gehört habe !



haha,geil,die asiaten habens ja auch drauf))...das sind ja zwei lieder in einem...


----------



## Knallfix (17. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SczI0bc-gxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



k


----------



## Desdinova (17. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8C9o0jD0xd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Je Sommer desto schlichter ...


----------

